# Reserve BMQ - 15 Nov '13



## darknsmelly (18 Oct 2013)

Extreme noob here

Just wondering if anyone else is starting their weekend reserve BMQ in Toronto on that date as well. 

Apologies if this topic has been covered before, but what is involved in weekend BMQs? I understand the cumulative duration of the course is roughly one third the time of reg force training. Most, if not all, threads regarding BMQ talk about the full time training, and maybe I'm just having a brain fart moment and can't really find anything about reserve training.

Thanks and Best Regards,

DnS


----------



## mariomike (18 Oct 2013)

darknsmelly said:
			
		

> Apologies if this topic has been covered before, but what is involved in weekend BMQs?



This may help.

Weekend BMQ Questions  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/89096.0


----------



## Msidd (19 Oct 2013)

Hey 
Im also headed for that course...
PM me if you wanna talk about something.


----------



## Godwinlee (28 Oct 2013)

I'll be starting BMQ on that date as well. What unit are you with?


----------



## darknsmelly (28 Oct 2013)

should be interesting. i've got a lot of preparation ahead of me, since my cardio sucks. otherwise, i figure i'll have fun getting yelled at a lot along with you guys and the rest of the recruits


----------



## Msidd (28 Oct 2013)

You guys know the location of the course?
Im getting sworn in only a week before bmq... i was hoping to march with the unit and settle in a bit before the course but i guess it doesnt really make a difference.


----------



## Godwinlee (28 Oct 2013)

We arrive at Fort York Armoury on the day of to get kitted, and then they'll transport us to Moss Park which will be the primary location of our training


----------



## darknsmelly (28 Oct 2013)

really? i was told to report to moss park on the 15th. nothing in my course instructions about going to fort york.


----------



## Godwinlee (28 Oct 2013)

Weird..here is what I got in my attachment.
"2. BMQ 1330 Course – The BMQ 1330 course will start on Friday 15 Nov 2013 at 1930 hours (7:30 pm). Candidates must report to the Duty Staff no later than 1930 hours at Fort York Armoury. Moss Park Armoury will be the course’s primary training location but for the in clearance process on weekend 1, all staff and candidates will report to Fort York Armoury on 15 November 2013. The course will be moved to Moss Park Armoury on Saturday 16 November 2013 after they have been kitted."


----------



## darknsmelly (28 Oct 2013)

i got:

The BMQ 1330 course will start on Friday 15 Nov 2013 at 1930 hours (7:30 pm). Candidates must report to the Duty Staff no later than 1930 hours at Moss Park Armoury. This will be the course's primary training location. Candidates are responsible for getting to and from this location for training.\


I guess I get kitted out at Denison before reporting to Moss Park. I parade the night before BMQ starts. What date is your memo? Mine is dated September 2013.


----------



## Godwinlee (28 Oct 2013)

Mine is dated October 2013. So you may be correct in you getting kitted sooner.


----------



## darknsmelly (28 Oct 2013)

I will contact my section commander or 2IC to see if there is an amended copy of the instructions. I suspect since my copy is dated one month before yours that there may have been changes and I am actually supposed to go to Fort York to be kitted.


----------



## Msidd (29 Oct 2013)

Are all of you infantry?


----------



## Godwinlee (29 Oct 2013)

I am, darknsmelly is an MSE op I believe


----------



## canadian95 (31 Oct 2013)

I'll be at that BMQ course as well!


----------



## Bassil_Inf (31 Oct 2013)

My Reserve BMQ starts tomorrow. I will also be in toronto (Fort York), see you then. A tip that my instructor told us, practice putting your boots and uniform on and off  fast prior to BMQ, hope that helps


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> My Reserve BMQ starts tomorrow. I will also be in toronto (Fort York), see you then. A tip that my instructor told us, practice putting your boots and uniform on and off  fast prior to BMQ, hope that helps



Have you already been taught the proper way to lace your boots and put on your uniform?  If not, you may be wasting your time.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (31 Oct 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Have you already been taught the proper way to lace your boots and put on your uniform?  If not, you may be wasting your time.


Yes I have George. My group missed week 1 of BMQ as we were called a week late, they rushed 3 days of training all on kitting day last sarurday. We were given about 7-8 hours on all our kit, how to wear the uniform and lace boots, including boot blowsing if I remeber the correct term, and some basic drills.


----------



## darknsmelly (31 Oct 2013)

Is this the BMQ session that was supposed to start on the 18th of October? Myself and two others in my battalion were supposed to be on that course, but 'something' happened, and we start on the 15th of November instead. My section commander got back to me and told me that only our first weekend is at Fort York. The rest of our session is to be completed at Moss Park.

Cheers


----------



## Tape (8 Nov 2013)

I'll be attending November 15 BMQ!


----------



## Godwinlee (9 Nov 2013)

Awesome! What are your names?


----------



## mcrm (9 Nov 2013)

I still have to be enrolled which I assume means my swearing in. Is that correct (and if so what type of attire?) I was asked to keep Tuesday evening free as I need to do it to start my BMQ this Friday coming. However I haven't been told where (I'd also assume Fort York) or at what time (other than in the evening). They only contacted me this week to attend next weeks course. Seems like someone dropped out maybe.


----------



## Tape (9 Nov 2013)

mcrm said:
			
		

> I still have to be enrolled which I assume means my swearing in. Is that correct (and if so what type of attire?) I was asked to keep Tuesday evening free as I need to do it to start my BMQ this Friday coming. However I haven't been told where (I'd also assume Fort York) or at what time (other than in the evening). They only contacted me this week to attend next weeks course. Seems like someone dropped out maybe.



Yes, that means you'll swearing in once you get the enrollment call. Business casual seems to fine, that's what I wore. Unless you want to wear a suit. May I ask, what unit did you apply to? Once  you're enrolled, they'll send you an email about the BMQ.


----------



## Tape (9 Nov 2013)

Yes, that means you'll be swearing in once you get the enrollment call. Business casual seems to be fine, that's what I wore. Unless you want to wear a suit. May I ask, what unit did you apply to? Once  you're enrolled, they'll send you an email about the BMQ.


----------



## mcrm (9 Nov 2013)

32nd MP. I received a series of emails this week but they were very minimal sort of like this opportunity just came upon them to send me and someone said okay.


----------



## yeivei20 (12 Nov 2013)

I'll be in this course as well. Has anyone received a list of items we need to bring to the course?


----------



## darknsmelly (12 Nov 2013)

your course instructions should include a short guideline of what to bring. 

i'm bringing pt gear, changes of underwear and socks, and basic toiletries. bare minimum.

we also need to bring a 500+ word autobiography, our ohip card, and another piece of id.


----------



## lidsuu (12 Nov 2013)

Any other 48ths here? I'm starting BMQ on the 15th, as well.


----------



## Godwinlee (12 Nov 2013)

lidsuu said:
			
		

> Any other 48ths here? I'm starting BMQ on the 15th, as well.


QOR here, we're diagonal from you guys on the parade square


----------



## lidsuu (13 Nov 2013)

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> QOR here, we're diagonal from you guys on the parade square



Blahhh! I wanted QOR so badly. How did you manage to get in!?


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Nov 2013)

lidsuu said:
			
		

> Blahhh! I wanted QOR so badly. How did you manage to get in!? I'm coming to your side as soon as there's availability (which will probably be never, but I will never quit trying. LOL).



Maybe you should change your avatar to reflect your loyalty since you're obviously not loyal to the 48th.


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Nov 2013)

lidsuu said:
			
		

> Blahhh! I wanted QOR so badly. How did you manage to get in!?


Hey who knows, you might like 48th. Give it a chance. They are a great unit as well!


----------



## lidsuu (13 Nov 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Maybe you should change your avatar to reflect your loyalty since you're obviously not loyal to the 48th.



respekt


----------



## lidsuu (13 Nov 2013)

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> Hey who knows, you might like 48th. Give it a chance. They are a great unit as well!



Yea, but I want to jump out of planes.


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Nov 2013)

lidsuu said:
			
		

> Yea, but I want to jump out of planes.


You still can. I'm pretty sure the 48th can take part in the basic para courses as well. It's not JUST for the QOR. I saw 48th guys wearing maroon berets too


----------



## JorgSlice (13 Nov 2013)

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> You still can. I'm pretty sure the 48th can take part in the basic para courses as well. It's not JUST for the QOR. I saw 48th guys wearing maroon berets too



Thats weird... Highland units don't wear berets.


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Thats weird... Highland units don't wear berets.


My bad..must've been someone else then. I still have a lot to learn haha


----------



## MikeL (13 Nov 2013)

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> You still can. I'm pretty sure the 48th can take part in the basic para courses as well. It's not JUST for the QOR.



The Basic Para course is open to anyone.  It's just a matter of right time/right place if you are in unit without a Airborne tasking(QOR, 3rd battalions, etc). A number of 48th Highlanders and other Reservists in the brigade have gotten onto the course. 



			
				Godwinlee said:
			
		

> My bad..must've been someone else then. I still have a lot to learn haha



The only unit within 32 Brigade authorized the maroon beret is the QOR Para Coy.  The only other units in Ontario that wear the maroon beret are qualified pers in CAAWLC(various Res/Reg capbadges) and 3RCR M(Para) Coy AFAIK.




			
				lidsuu said:
			
		

> Yea, but I want to jump out of planes.



There is sky diving civvie side if all you want is to jump from a plane.


----------



## lidsuu (13 Nov 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> The Basic Para course is open to anyone.  It's just a matter of right time/right place if you are in unit without a Airborne tasking(eg QOR, 3rd battalions, etc). A number of 48th Highlanders and other Reservists in the brigade have gotten onto the course.
> 
> The only unit within 32 Brigade authorized the maroon beret is the QOR Para Coy.  The only other units in Ontario that wear the maroon beret are qualified pers in CAAWLC(various Res/Reg capbadges) and 3RCR M(Para) Coy AFAIK.



Oh yes, and I long for that beret, hence my dreaming of the QOR. They are the unit that I applied for, but the 48th was my secondary option. QOR is constantly full, so for anyone that got in, I am jealous and you are very lucky.


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Nov 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> The Basic Para course is open to anyone.  It's just a matter of right time/right place if you are in unit without a Airborne tasking(QOR, 3rd battalions, etc). A number of 48th Highlanders and other Reservists in the brigade have gotten onto the course.
> 
> The only unit within 32 Brigade authorized the maroon beret is the QOR Para Coy.  The only other units in Ontario that wear the maroon beret are qualified pers in CAAWLC(various Res/Reg capbadges) and 3RCR M(Para) Coy AFAIK.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification Skeletor.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (13 Nov 2013)

Im entering week 3 of BMQ at Fort York. Seeing many of you folks are doing BMQ at Fort York for your first week, I will give my 2 cents. You WILL some how f*** up, don't take it personal, take it as a learning opportunity to improve. Try your hardest and do not give up. It may seem they are being real hard on you, but it is to see who is weak. In regards to what kit you should bring, my section commander gave us a list of what to bring for this week. I don't know if you will need it since this is week 1 for you but here you go:
Ruck sack to include. 
Rain pants
Rain jacket
Thermal tops and bottom 
The gortex jacket. (cadpad coat, not huge arctic coat) 
Extra pair of boots. 
Boot polishing kit
valise to include 
Ground sheet
Bivy bag 
sleeping bag
Sleeping bag liner
Air mattress in air mattress bag

One Duffle bag with lock to include;
Pt gear (shorts, t shirt, running shoes)
Abolitions kit to include
Razor
Shaving cream 
Deodorant 
Soap / shampoo
Tooth brush
Tooth paste
Towel 
Shower sandals
extra uniform tunic& pants
green army t-shits
socks
underwear
tack vest 
helmet
BEW complete (ballistic eyewear, comes in case either green or
black)
gloves mortar (green gloves with leather palm)
leather gloves (cadpat gloves)
canteen
any other civilian kit you need

ALSO NOTE THAT your 500 word autobiography CANNOT be typed even though it says it can. It must be on normal lined paper, double spaced single sided. You cannot have a single scratch on it, must be perfect or you will have to re write it.


----------



## lidsuu (13 Nov 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> ALSO NOTE THAT your 500 word autobiography CANNOT be typed even though it says it can. It must be on normal lined paper, double spaced single sided. You cannot have a single scratch on it, must be perfect or you will have to re write it.



...And so it begins.

That's awesome. I don't think any of us have received our kit yet, but the autobiography bit is a good one.


----------



## JorgSlice (14 Nov 2013)

I frigging hated the Autobiography.

I did my A/B for BMQ and used photocopies of it for every course since.


----------



## runormal (14 Nov 2013)

lidsuu said:
			
		

> ...And so it begins.
> 
> That's awesome. I don't think any of us have received our kit yet, but the autobiography bit is a good one.



Make sure it is in blue ink, not black.


----------



## Tape (14 Nov 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> ALSO NOTE THAT your 500 word autobiography CANNOT be typed even though it says it can. It must be on normal lined paper, double spaced single sided. You cannot have a single scratch on it, must be perfect or you will have to re write it.



Since you mentioned it, I'll probably end up writing my autobiography on paper, and have a printed copy just in case if I'm allowed to use it. How do you know if they only accept written autobiography on lined paper for every unit, does it not vary depending on who you're giving it to?


----------



## Msidd (14 Nov 2013)

Yea im confused about the written vs typed bio as well. Cpl Edwards specifically asked for it to be typed up... but then again hes a recruiter and likely wont be involved in the bmq training part.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Nov 2013)

Sometimes joining instructions will say that you can type your auto biography.  Sometimes you can even get away with using a typed version.

More often than not, especially for newer soldiers taking basic courses, you'll have to hand write your auto-biography.

Even if the joining instructions tell you that typed is okay, nothing stops the staff from deciding they want it hand written, usually giving you a night to do it (then you have fun trying to track down the correct paper etc..)

It's a huge time saver if you hand write your auto biography and bring it with you. If you don't use it save it for the next course.
Also it helps to also write it up on a computer and keep it, periodically adding to it, so when you need to hand write an autobiography for another course you'll have a template to read from.


----------



## darknsmelly (14 Nov 2013)

will we be allowed to bring a small digital camera to document the fun times?


----------



## runormal (14 Nov 2013)

darknsmelly said:
			
		

> will we be allowed to bring a small digital camera to document the fun times?



Depends on your staff. 

We were encouraged to take pictures on our basic. I also know several people on my sq who have videos of them shooting c6/c9 and throwing grenades. 

I have one picture from week 1 before we formed our berets. Oh god haha. 

There is a time and a place for pictures though.


----------



## Msidd (14 Nov 2013)

The email sent also had recommended readings. a.How Soldiers Learn; and b.Canadian Military Values. 
There were no hyperlinks in the mail, Anyone know where these readings are?


----------



## Bassil_Inf (14 Nov 2013)

Msidd said:
			
		

> The email sent also had recommended readings. a.How Soldiers Learn; and b.Canadian Military Values.
> There were no hyperlinks in the mail, Anyone know where these readings are?


HOW SOLDIERS LEARN

Soldiers learn by doing
Provide the opportunity to practice what they are learning in an environment that is as close to the job environment as possible
Point out how soldiers can immediately apply their learning 
Provide soldiers with tools that can be used on the job (aide-memoires, for example)

Soldiers are motivated to learn when the benefit is clear 
Show that what is being learned solves a problem or helps to avoid one
Show that what is being learned provides an opportunity of increased status
Show that what is being learned provides professional or personal growth

Soldiers learn by relating something new to what they already know
Use vocabulary and examples that are familiar to your soldiers without being patronizing
Draw examples and experiences from your soldiers to solidify what is being learned in a way that is meaningful to them
Check the backgrounds of your soldiers (prior knowledge, strengths and weaknesses) and adapt your approach and material appropriately

Soldiers must participate in and contribute to their learning
Create lots of opportunities for soldiers to participate (small group activities, group discussions, scenarios that require learners to solve problems, role playing, brainstorming, games and competitions)
Build in numerous opportunities for soldiers to contribute their unique ideas, suggestions, solutions, information and examples
Reinforce independent and innovative ideas through recognition, positive feedback, and/or rewards
“Train others as you would like to be trained”


CANADIAN MILITARY VALUES 


These military values are understood and expressed within the
Canadian military, as a recruits you will receive more detailed instruction on this but this reading will assist you with starting your training.

1.	Duty: First and foremost, duty entails service to Canada and compliance
with the law. It obliges members to adhere to the law of armed conflict while displaying dedication, initiative and discipline in the execution of tasks. Duty further demands that Canadian Forces members accept the principle of the primacy of operations and that military leaders act in accordance with the professional precept of “Mission, own troops, self,” as mentioned previously. Performing one’s duty embraces the full scope of military professional excellence. It calls for individuals to train hard, pursue professional self-development, and carry out their tasks in a manner that reflects pride in themselves, their unit and their profession. Overall, this concept of duty motivates personnel both individually and collectively to strive for the highest standards of performance while providing them with purpose and direction throughout the course of their service.

2.	Loyalty: Loyalty is closely related to duty and entails personal allegiance
to Canada and faithfulness to comrades across the chain of command. For loyalty to endure, it must be reciprocal and based on mutual trust. It requires that all Canadian Forces members support the intentions of superiors and readily obey lawful orders
and directions. However, it also imposes special obligations on all leaders and commanders. Leaders must ensure their subordinates are treated fairly, and prepare and train them spiritually, mentally and physically for whatever tasks they’re assigned. Subordinates must be given opportunities for professional development and career advancement. Downward loyalty further demands that Canadian Forces members
be properly cared for, that their desires and concerns be heard and that their personal needs be tended to, both during the time of their service and after it. This is especially so if they have been wounded or injured in the course of their duties. And this concept of loyalty extends to the immediate families of Canadian Forces members, who are entitled to official recognition and consideration for the important contribution they make to the morale and dedication of loved ones in uniform.

3.	Integrity: To have integrity is to have unconditional and steadfast commitment to a principled approach to meeting your obligations while being responsible and accountable for your actions. Accordingly, being a person of integrity calls for honesty, the avoidance of deception and adherence to high ethical standards. Integrity insists that your actions be consistent with established codes of conduct and institutional values. It specifically requires transparency in actions, speaking and acting with honesty and candour, the pursuit of truth regardless of personal consequences, and a dedication to fairness and justice. Integrity must especially be manifested in leaders and commanders because of the powerful effect of their personal example on peers and subordinates.


4.	Courage: Courage is a distinctly personal quality that allows a person to disregard the cost of an action in terms of physical difficulty, risk, advancement or popularity. Courage entails willpower and the resolve not to quit. It enables making the right choice among difficult alternatives. Frequently, it is a renunciation of fear that
must be made not once but many times. Hence, courage is both physical and moral. Both types of courage are required because of their essential complementarily and to meet the serious demands the profession of arms makes on individuals. Courage requires
Constant nurturing and is not suddenly developed during operations. Ultimately, “Courageous actions are dictated by conscience, of which war is the final test”. 7


----------



## dangerboy (14 Nov 2013)

The portion on Canadian Military Values is taken from "Duty With honour - The Profession of Arms in Canada".  The link for the PDF is http://www.21armystuff.3owl.com/pd/Duty-with-Honour-The-Profession-of-Arms-in-Canada-2009-e.pdf


----------



## Godwinlee (15 Nov 2013)

See you all tonight!


----------



## Tape (15 Nov 2013)

You too.


----------



## Pte. Jay (16 Nov 2013)

When did you guys that are on the course this weekend hand in your applications?


----------



## Pte. Jay (16 Nov 2013)

And also, does anyone have any clue as to when the next BMQ course starts for applicants in 32 CBG? I've heard January, I've heard next November. The latter concerns me a tad bit. I've done all of my testing, my file has been sent back from Ottawa and all that remains is my final interview.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (17 Nov 2013)

Lol I saw all of you new recruits at Fort York. Remember that long nice sleep you had til 05:30? Get ready by next week to be waking up at 04:00 with fire picket in between.


----------



## JorgSlice (17 Nov 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Lol I saw all of you new recruits at Fort York. Remember that long nice sleep you had til 05:30? Get ready by next week to be waking up at 04:00 with fire picket in between.



I doubt it'll be 0400.

First 2 weekends on mine we were up until 0130, with Sentry duty and reveille at 0530. As we progressed and started meeting timings and not getting jacked up as much we would be done training by 2200, 1hr 30min to clean, study, prep for morning. 2330 lights out and up at 0530 for PT. Sentries maintained at all times during the night (our Armoury is situated nearby a homeless shelter/drop-in rehab).

But, different divisions do different things.


----------



## Godwinlee (17 Nov 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Lol I saw all of you new recruits at Fort York. Remember that long nice sleep you had til 05:30? Get ready by next week to be waking up at 04:00 with fire picket in between.



Haha oh yea we saw you guys...in the middle of the night getting snacks from the vending machines  >


----------



## Tape (17 Nov 2013)

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> Haha oh yea we saw you guys...in the middle of the night getting snacks from the vending machines  >



I can't believe I slept through that.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (18 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I doubt it'll be 0400.
> 
> First 2 weekends on mine we were up until 0130, with Sentry duty and reveille at 0530. As we progressed and started meeting timings and not getting jacked up as much we would be done training by 2200, 1hr 30min to clean, study, prep for morning. 2330 lights out and up at 0530 for PT. Sentries maintained at all times during the night (our Armoury is situated nearby a homeless shelter/drop-in rehab).
> 
> But, different divisions do different things.



On my course currently, we have to be up at the parade square ready to go at 0500, but obviously we go up at 0455. We all wake up at 0400 to shave, get ready especially if it's a ruck march. You are sure lucky for that extra 30 minutes I must say. Fire picket sucks when you have a shift from 2-3...


----------



## Msidd (18 Nov 2013)

First weekend truly felt too easy to be true... wasnt told to do a single pushup.
The hardest part for me was to sleep beside the darn vending machine.
Met alot of good guys though super excited for next week.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Nov 2013)

Msidd said:
			
		

> The hardest part for me was to sleep beside the darn vending machine.



Unplug it after 10 pm


----------



## Msidd (2 Dec 2013)

it got a little more interesting this weekend... learned a lot of new stuff... while feeling sleep deprived.
Btw any tips on making these boots more comfortable to march in? any special insoles? or breaking in methods?


----------



## Messorius (4 Dec 2013)

Msidd said:
			
		

> it got a little more interesting this weekend... learned a lot of new stuff... while feeling sleep deprived.
> Btw any tips on making these boots more comfortable to march in? any special insoles? or breaking in methods?



I filled mine with hot water and tromped around for a couple hours(I also have two pairs, so one stayed dry), although nothing works like just wearing the things.  Going grocery shopping, hiking, etc.  

I yanked out the original insoles and stick in a thin flat wool felt set(like the ones for the mukluks, but about a half cm) topped by ones you get fitted for on the Dr Scholls machine at Costco before BMQL.  That combined with Body Glide+foot powder kept me from getting a single blister or chafed spot.


----------



## Msidd (8 Dec 2013)

lol im getting a feeling youre pulling my leg with this extra wool felt stuff... thats intense. 




			
				Messorius said:
			
		

> I filled mine with hot water and tromped around for a couple hours(I also have two pairs, so one stayed dry), although nothing works like just wearing the things.  Going grocery shopping, hiking, etc.
> 
> I yanked out the original insoles and stick in a thin flat wool felt set(like the ones for the mukluks, but about a half cm) topped by ones you get fitted for on the Dr Scholls machine at Costco before BMQL.  That combined with Body Glide+foot powder kept me from getting a single blister or chafed spot.


----------



## xavier92 (10 Dec 2013)

Hello, how long is the bmq for reserve? I am currently doing it in Montreal, and they said 23 days, but is it counted as 2 and 1/2 day per weekend? or simply 2 days? And is it every other weekend or it always varies? I wasnt given this info yet and our next date starts Jan 10.
Cheers!


----------



## darknsmelly (10 Dec 2013)

our course is 12 weekends long. each course weekend is counted as 2.5 days. it's every other weekend, except over the holiday season when we're on stand down. the three weekends dates before grad weekend are in the field.

[edit] forgot to add some details


----------



## xavier92 (10 Dec 2013)

sounds good, Ill confirm with my Sgt when possible in order to set up my school schedule for winter. 

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2013)

xavier92 said:
			
		

> Hello, how long is the bmq for reserve? I am currently doing it in Montreal, and they said 23 days, but is it counted as 2 and 1/2 day per weekend? or simply 2 days? And is it every other weekend or it always varies? I wasnt given this info yet and our next date starts Jan 10.
> Cheers!



It is that damn new math.....Two weekends = 5 days.


----------



## CF-Hopeful13 (11 Dec 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but, does anyone have any details involving the MOC training for reserve armoured soldiers? The following is a quote from forces.ca: 


> Reserve Force members are trained to the same level as their Regular Force counterparts. They usually begin training with their home unit to ensure that they meet the required basic professional military standards. Following basic training, Army recruits train for the soldier qualification for approximately one month and then *Armoured Soldiers attend the Combat Training Centre in Gagetown, New Brunswick for 11 weeks to achieve their occupational qualification*.


The bold/underlined part is what concerns me. I am still in HS, and only get 8-10 weeks of summer vacation. Can I begin MOC training in the summer that I do SQ, then finish the rest (about 7 wks) the next year? Or will I have to miss school in order to complete the last 1-3 wks of MOC training? Or is forces.ca outdated on this front as it is on many others? Thanks.
Edit: Forgot something.


----------



## Msidd (11 Dec 2013)

CF-Hopeful13 said:
			
		

> ... I am still in HS, and only get 8-10 weeks of summer vacation. Can I begin MOC training in the summer that I do SQ, then finish the rest (about 7 wks) the next year? Or will I have to miss school in order to complete the last 1-3 wks of MOC training? Or is forces.ca outdated on this front as it is on many others? Thanks.
> Edit: Forgot something.



These courses were recently combined and split up again... now they are called DP1.1 and DP1.2  Each is about 4 weeks long and if your hands are tied due to school, you could split them up. I know guys who did 1.1 last summer and will be doing 1.2 coming summer.


----------



## CF-Hopeful13 (11 Dec 2013)

Msidd said:
			
		

> These courses were recently combined and split up again... now they are called DP1.1 and DP1.2  Each is about 4 weeks long and if your hands are tied due to school, you could split them up. I know guys who did 1.1 last summer and will be doing 1.2 coming summer.


Alright, awesome. Thanks a lot for your quick reply.


----------



## Messorius (15 Dec 2013)

Msidd said:
			
		

> lol im getting a feeling youre pulling my leg with this extra wool felt stuff... thats intense.




 Cpl at my unit told me to try it, I did, it worked.  Up to you what you want to do for your own feet.


----------



## AgentSmith (22 Dec 2013)

CF-Hopeful13 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack the thread, but, does anyone have any details involving the MOC training for reserve armoured soldiers? The following is a quote from forces.ca: The bold/underlined part is what concerns me. I am still in HS, and only get 8-10 weeks of summer vacation. Can I begin MOC training in the summer that I do SQ, then finish the rest (about 7 wks) the next year? Or will I have to miss school in order to complete the last 1-3 wks of MOC training? Or is forces.ca outdated on this front as it is on many others? Thanks.
> Edit: Forgot something.



You'll do your training at an area training center (for Amoured soldiers in LFCA training was in Meaford for example) The course was a month long when I did it 5 years ago. Now they have DP 2 combined as well so the course is about 2 months long (give or take)


----------



## xavier92 (28 Dec 2013)

Sorry to go off topic from the main thread, but when bringing civilian items such as clothing and hygiene kit, do I put in a separate civilian bag or simply within the duffle bag?

Thank you!


----------



## Tape (28 Dec 2013)

xavier92 said:
			
		

> Sorry to go off topic from the main thread, but when bringing civilian items such as clothing and hygiene kit, do I put in a separate civilian bag or simply within the duffle bag?
> 
> Thank you!



You put everything inside the duffel bag you're issued, as they stated that you can't bring personal bags anymore.


----------

